# New hypervisor for OSX supports FreeBSD 10.2



## mvatten (Jan 8, 2016)

Saw this referred to on Hacker News yesterday:
http://veertu.com/
This hypervisor comes at no charge if you use their Linux images.
Someone then asked them for a FreeBSD image and they kindly supplied it.

Mark.


----------

